# Super rare J S Wahl 1/2 Gallon blob



## ShowMeStateBottles (Feb 2, 2012)

Caruthersville, MO - I added the hutch to show the size.  Also added a rare C Markert Farmington, MO Hutch today.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Feb 3, 2012)

I know it seems like every post I make says rare in it, but I have really been very lucky as of late to get some very Rare bottles.  It has been an unbelieveable year for me in my bottle collection.  I don't just throw the word Rare around, these really are very rare bottles.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Chuck,

 Man, the shielded half gallon is a humdinger!

 Did you get the SS Coke yet?

 "THE COCA COLA BOTTLING CO 

 Address all communications to JM Goad Manager Chicago Branch Coca Cola Building 1322 28 Wabash Avenue Chicago 111 

 December 3 1904
  Editor of the Carbonator and Bottler I herewith enclose $2 for which please send the Carbonator to the Coca Cola Bottling Co 1824 Olive street St Louis Mo I have charge of the Coca Cola Bottling business in the Western States with headquarters in the new Coca Cola building in Chicago I have contracted with the following parties to bottle Coca Cola and all of them that are not subscribers to your valuable paper should be Decatur Brewing Co Decatur 111 Duden hofer Bottling Co Danville 111 HB Allen Wichita Kas Minneapolis Bottling Co Minneapolis Minn Otto F Lentz Petersburg 111 Sears Bottling Co Onawa Iowa WF Smith Vandalia 111 RW Snyder Battle Creek Mich GH Re dell Joplin Mo Lineville Mineral Water Co Centerville Iowa Jacob Weber Pana 111 William Dietz Carmi 111 RI Woods Abilene Kas JH Peterson Crookston Minn CR Chase Independence Kas JA Frazier Peoria 111 RS Warnick Topeka Kas JS Wahl Caruthersville Mo Warren Peachey Fort Scott Kas Murphysboro Bottling Co Murphysboro 111 Walker & Knox Sedalia Mo AJ Dant Springfield Mo Artesian Mineral Water Co Albuquerque New Mexico Detroit Coca Cola Bottling Co Detroit Mich Coca Cola Bottling Co Kansas City Mo Coca Cola Bottling Co St Louis Mo Chicago Coca Cola Bottling Co Chicago 111 MJ Hogan Taylorville 111 Dr LR Booze St Joseph Mo 

 Several of these will not get started until January They are coming from farther East to get good territory as it has been taken there and the bottlers are making such good profits that others come where they can get in the business They will work this winter for Coca Cola is drunk all the year and the bottler can make money on it while other soft drinks lie fallow

  I only took hold of this western business in May but will soon have the western territory all covered Hoping that you may get some or all of these parties to subscribe 
 I am Yours truly JM Goad Manager" December, 1904, _American Carbonator and American Bottler_.

 There's a great Wahl ad for "Pure Drinks" and the "Wahl's is the Brand." at the bottom right of This Page of The Hayti Herald of May 13, 1909.




From.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't have the SS Coke in hand yet, but have 2 different ones on the way, one is just Caruthersville, and one is Caruthersville and Blytheville Ark.

 I knew there were a few guys on here that were collectors of the Wahl's Bottling works stuff, and i thought they would love to see the half Gallon.

 It really is a dandy!


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Feb 3, 2012)

Whats really funny is to see the Behemoth on the shelf with my other bottles!  It's a sight to see!  LOL!


----------

